# New BIG SCARY SHOW - Transworld wrapup spooktacular!



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 155

Well, Transworld 2018 is in the books, and Badger has brought us back some amazing coverage. we have interviews with Brain Child Creative, Wicked Amusements, CFX, Ticket Leap, Creative Visions, Scare Innovations, Darker Collection, Mel Products, Dead Farm, Marlon Taylor, Don’t Be a Monster, Haunt Pay, Forgotten Yard, Haunter’s Against Hate, Fright Find, Haunt Shirts, Halloween Attraction Association, and Halloween Aid. Ok now I have Carpal Tunnel from all that typing. but there’s more!
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Transworld, Jerry Vayne spins a trio of horror inspired tunes, including the title track from Blackmoon Asylum, while Meathook Jim brings you a 5 minute excerpt from his recent interview with Rosemary and Allie from Impact Wrestling, a team known as Demon Bunny, and we get the latest on their upcoming appearance at WrestleCon in New Orleans next weekend. Stay tuned for the full, almost hour long interview on April 28th! We gave Vysther the week off with all this coverage but he will be back next episode.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…..THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!
Featured Music:
Jerry Vayne – Blackmoon Asylum
Jimmy Psycho Experiment – The Munsters Theme – Demo Lounge Version
Memphis Morticians – Halloween Socks
#bigscaryshow
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

